# SU07/12 Sponsorship Undertaking Form



## tmp1987 (Nov 1, 2013)

Hi everyone,

I will be applying for a spouse visa in a few weeks. I am hoping to submit the SU07/12 form as I am applying from Sri Lanka. I understand that this is not required for a spouse visa application, but I have seen that several people have been asked for this in the past. 

My husband has signed the form already and I was wondering whether I also need to get a solicitor to sign it as well? I am assuming the section that says "For official use only" is meant for the ECO?

Thanks


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

One signature from your husband is sufficient. 'For official use' means UKBA use only.


----------



## aman-ch (May 2, 2014)

*For Official Use*

Does this mean that one should only complete the first page of SU07/12 and send the second one ('For official use' page) blank along with their application?


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Yes.


----------

